# Firewall des Routers umgehen



## MrUnknow (15. Oktober 2003)

Guzen,
ich habe ein Prob und zwar sitze ich mit 2 PC's hinternem beschissenen Router. Ich kann immer nur 1 Port freischalten und net von port xxxx bis xxxx! Bei mir  kein Netmeeting, kein Battlecom. Der andere PC hat DMZ Host Function zugewiesen bei dem geht Battlecom! Ich will halt jetzt die Firewall des Router umgehen und lieber eine Software Firewall benutzen da ich da mehr Ports freischalten kann und als ich noch ohne Router gearbeitet habe dies ach ging!
plz HELP!


----------



## Tim C. (17. Oktober 2003)

Also 
1) Das umgehen der Hardware Firewall im Hardware Router ist nicht möglich. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre, diese zu deaktivieren, allerdings

2) wird dir das deaktivieren der Firewall auch nicht bei deinem Problem helfen. Ohne zugewiesenen DMZ Host gehen einige Sachen einfach nicht.

3) Um Programme wie Battlecom zu nutzen, ist kein Portmapping von ganzen Portranges nötig, da reichen i.d.R. 1-3 Ports. Aber wie gesagt, meist nicht, wenn du nicht der DMZ Host bist.

Eventuell wäre es eine Möglichkeit, Battlecom an deinem Rechner über andere Ports laufen zu lassen (kann mich allerdings nicht mehr erinnern, ob das wirklich geht) oder auf ein anderes Voice Communication Tools umzusteigen, welches dir mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu deiner Verbindung erlaubt.

4) Wenn auf dem anderen Rechner Battlecom läuft, dann blockt die Firewall es eh nicht, also ist das deaktivieren nichtig.

5) Ich habe noch keinen Hardware Router gesehen, in dem man tatsächlich ganze PortRanges forwarden kann. Leider haben einige Router ein derart schlecht strukturiertes Administrationsmenü, dass es für viele Leute so aussieht, als ob sie PortRanges forwarden würden, dabei schalten sie diese gerade erst einmal nur frei. Forwarden geht bei Hardware Routern meist über eine Funktion wie "Local Servers" oder ähnliches und ist meiner Erfahrunf nach effektiv und funktionierend nur durchzuführen mit einzelnen Ports.

Was hast du denn für einen Router ?


----------



## MrUnknow (17. Oktober 2003)

Wie kann man die denn deaktivieren?
Der ist von Typhoon beschreibung !


----------



## nordi (13. November 2003)

also ich hab mir das gerade hier durchgelesen und ich habe nichts verstanden! was kann man machen? geht netmeeting über den router oder geht das nicht ?
sorry...hab nicht gerade ein fachwissen, was pc's angeht 

danke aus köln

marius


----------



## Tim C. (14. November 2003)

Prinzipiell geht alles auch hinter einem Router. Aber halt nur prinzipiell. Ob es tatsächlich geht hängt im starken Maße davon ab,

 - Was für einen Router du verwendest
 - Wieviel Ahnung du, oder der Einrichtende hat.

Auch bei Hardware Routern kann es riesige Unterschiede geben. Selbst wenn zwei Router eine scheinbar identische Funktion anbieten, habe ich schon erlebt, dass es bei dem einen geht und dem anderen nicht. Die mächtigste Möglichkeit wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Linux PC, der als Router fungiert, da man dort wirklich auf einfach alles Einfluss hat (mag sein, dass die großen Business Router von Cisco und Co auch so gut sind, aber wir gehen hier mal vom normalen Home-Hardwarerouter aus).
Genau aus diesem Grunde, habe ich auch im Moment einen Zweitpc bei mir rumstehen, an dem ich mich eigentlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen wollte und wenn ich Zeit (und Lust, und Elan und so *g*) finde, werde ich das definitiv auch tun.


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (14. November 2003)

Welche Konfig hast du denn so auf deine Rechnern...wie ist der Router angeschlossen....wie erfolgt die einwahl ins Internet.... Fragen über Fragen....

Gib mal bitte in paar Infos mehr

gruss

Timbär


----------



## Naj-Zero (14. November 2003)

Das ist jetzt mehr Umgehung statt Lösung des Problems, aber ich würde statt Battlecom Teamspeak 1 oder 2 benutzen. Bei mir funktionieren beide wunderbar auch ohne Portforwarding.


----------



## nordi (16. November 2003)

Also, ich habe mir bei der Telekom das "T-Sinus 111 Cardpack" geholt, worin ein AcessPoint/Router und eine WirelessLan Karte dabei ist. 
Das Teil baut die Verbindung über Funk auf und nicht per Patchkabel oder sowas. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, netmeeting, irc etc laufen zu lassen?

ich werde mich dann über dfü einwählen...nicht über die software


----------



## custom (3. Januar 2004)

hallo ich habe auch ein problem mit meinem router von level-one (FBR-1403TX). habe für meine ip addresse DMZ aktiviert doch ich kann alles außer BC benutzen. ich komme einfach nicht drauf. früher ging es irgendwie mal, aber ka. es ist auch nu schon so das wenn ich ins IRC connecten will mein router das internet abklemmt. und ich dann erstmal den router neu starten muss damit inet wieder geht. ich weis nicht was hier los ist. hab auch paar screens von meinen einstellungen dabei:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/custom2002/router1.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/custom2002/router2.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/custom2002/router3.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/custom2002/router4.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/custom2002/router5.jpg

mfG
André


----------

